# Thrifted Wrap (image heavy)



## Bink (Apr 13, 2003)

I'd been wanting a little wrap/shawl that might look better with skirts and dresses than the casual jackets I have, so off to the thrift store I went.

I picked up four pair of trousers in worsted wool, ripped out the seams and linings, then washed them hot and rinsed cold so they'd shrink/felt as much as they were going to.

Each leg yields a single stripe, so one pair of trousers makes two stripes. It's eight stripes sewed together, then doubled over for warmth and stitched closed.










It gives about the same coverage as a jacket. It can be draped, or pinned with a brooch to keep your hands free.










It resists water, and can be hooded over your head to keep you warm and somewhat dry. As it's pre-shrunk, it's machine washable.

I wish I'd found wool trousers in somewhat brighter colors, but it will do. 

The brooch is from MollyChicken's pattern: http://mollychicken.blogs.com/my_weblog/2005/12/last_minute_thi.html


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

That is very nice! Looks so nice and looks warm.


----------



## Bink (Apr 13, 2003)

Thank you! It's been warm enough so far, though I haven't road-tested it in any really bitter weather yet.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Warning...Danger! Coming to this forum can give one ideas  Bink, very, very creative and practical. I like this alot. I think I need to run to the thrift store..... :help:


----------



## Bink (Apr 13, 2003)

Where we are, the trousers cost $2.50 apiece, so it's not bad for a warm wool wrap. Oh, and it serves as a throw, too.

I've never done any quilting, but my first one will probably be done like this. I know Melissa had once said she sometimes used old motheaten wool army blankets as quilt batting. I'm mad at myself because I'd passed up a couple of beaten-up wool blankets for $3 at a yardsale!

Wool blanket batting topped with wool trouser strips, wouldn't that be _warm_, though?


----------



## MTgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

Very Creative!!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I love it!!!!!
You are very creative indeed !!!!
I also like the quilts in the background.
bopeep


----------



## Bink (Apr 13, 2003)

bopeep said:


> I also like the quilts in the background.
> bopeep


I do, too. Wish I could claim them as my own, but they're just "made in China"s.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

super idea... I think I'll also have to spend more time in the thrift stores...


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Hey, Bink -- what are the dimensions? 

It's gorgeous -- and I really like the gold thread stitching as an accent -- with those warm brown tones, it's lovely. I've been wanting something like this, and was thinking in terms of a knit shrug or something, but I like having the drape of fabric around me -- it's so much warmer and cosier than just putting on a cardigan, for some reason


----------



## Bink (Apr 13, 2003)

Thanks, Tracy--  

It's 33" wide and 63" long.

It was around 66" wide until I folded it over.

I was going to dress it up with some cut-out leaf appliques before I folded and finished it, but that wasn't working out and I just wanted to get it _done_. 

If I make another, I'll try harder to applique it, and maybe just do two tones of trousers instead of four.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

That is reallly nice and a great idea using wool trousers! I like the color thread you put with it.
With the 2 pictures at first I thought you made a matching jacket!

~~Sumer


----------



## PaLady (Oct 24, 2006)

That's so clever...and beautiful!!! By the way, I love love love your quilt!!!!


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

What a beautiful job....


----------



## Bink (Apr 13, 2003)

Ha! I was just browsing an online fabric store and noticed they had worsted wool on sale. Checked it out and it's $10/yd! Normally $25/yd!  I guess this wrap _is_ a bargain! (can you tell I don't sew, much?)

It's been keeping me pretty warm, too. I've worn it in cold weather and felt alright, and worn it in 65 degree weather when the breeze was just chilling me a bit, and the wrap wasn't so heavy that I got overheated.

I haven't tried it out for long periods in cold weather, mainly because I've been avoiding spending long periods in the cold.

Once the snow lets up, I'm going to have to shop for some more wool trousers!


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

That is such a neat idea. I'm allergic to wool, but I think if I lined it and put some sort of edging around the neck and 'arms', I could make it work. I really need a warm winter wrap.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That's very cool! I love wool, but never thought about shopping the thrift stores to recycle it and felt it.


----------

